# Vertical Grow Club



## NoWhey (Nov 19, 2011)

I have been growing this way for years, well my brothers lets show them why we do it...


----------



## Dont Fear The Reefer (Nov 24, 2011)

waiting for showing


----------



## aw0683 (Nov 26, 2011)

I have been using vert for my last few grows. Currently vert in my first secret Jardin. Check it out, in my sig. Grow On!


----------



## cjishigh (Nov 23, 2015)

.


----------



## cjishigh (Nov 23, 2015)

Bump


----------



## skunkwreck (Nov 23, 2015)

I want to start growing vertical but I gotta get a bigger bulb .


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 23, 2015)

From the great beyond... RAISE this old thread from 2011 that had all of 2 posts..... LET IT LIVE AGAIN!!! really?


----------



## cjishigh (Nov 24, 2015)

This thread needs a continuation. Instead of making a new one.. I decided to recycle this thread for people to post and share. Vert growing does not get enough recognition.... Spread the word!!


----------



## legallyflying (Nov 27, 2015)

Screw the horizontal masses. I can't believe that so many people still grow horizontal. Even in the commercial scene. Huge tables? Lol. 

I say we keep it all a secret.


----------

